

Bessemer Venture Partners Anti-Portfolio - luso_brazilian
http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/antiportfolio

======
mswen
Interesting read. The pithy dismissals of companies that have gone on to
amazing success reminds us that no one, even those whose livelihood depend on
these judgments, gets it right all the time. Many times the reasons given for
not investing were so reasonable! But with time and iteration workarounds to
obstacles emerged. In others there is no way to know the kind of demand that
would emerge in a new product category. Other opportunities were so early that
while demand was apparent for incumbent providers these new teams were unknown
and unproven how will they disrupt?

